# Can I buy  the Flashpoint II 100 watt E26 Lamp for the 320m locally?



## woodcycl (Oct 6, 2011)

Just received my brand new 320M monolight from Adorama ... and the E26 lamp/bulb's filament is rattling around inside the bulb!!  Uggh.  And, I need this light tomorrow morning.  I called Murphy Camera, but they don't carry it or an equivalent.  

Any ideas where one can buy this lamp/bulb locally?  Maybe a specialty electrical/lamp store??

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

You didn't put your location in your profile...so we have no idea where 'locally' is.  :scratch:

It's still early, I'd suggest calling them (Adorama) and seeing if they can ship you a new one, express.

But let this be a lesson, it's not a good idea to mail order things when you really need them right away.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2011)

I went to my local lamp and lighting store a few years back, and located otherwise $11 Speedotron M90, 25-watt modeling lamps for $1.99 each, being sold under the Satco brand, made in China. I found out from the salesman that the three-lamp modeling light setup the ancient Speedotron M90 light heads were using were actually at one time, very popular light bulbs for heavy-duty truck turn signals. So yeah, hey, definitely see what a capale lighting sales person can tell you!!! There are like a zillion different kinds of E26 base lightbulbs available...you need one that will fit within the confines of the flashtube...Sylvania has a decent one that's about $16.


----------



## woodcycl (Oct 6, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> You didn't put your location in your profile...so we have no idea where 'locally' is.  :scratch:
> 
> It's still early, I'd suggest calling them (Adorama) and seeing if they can ship you a new one, express.
> 
> But let this be a lesson, it's not a good idea to mail order things when you really need them right away.



Agreed ... but that is just the way it worked out.  As soon as someone asked for me to provide photography services along w/ my typical website / IT services (in business for myself) and I had a need for the equipment (and someone could help me pay for it ... lol) I placed an order 1 to 2 days later after learning what I needed on this forum.  It showed up 1.5 days early, but with a bad bulb.  It was just my luck.

I'll check out some of my local lighting suppliers as suggested and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh....are we just talking about the modeling lamp bulb?  Ya, in that case, you should be able to find something (as Derrel points out).  
But as long as the flash tube still works, you'll probably be OK for a shoot tomorrow morning.


----------



## woodcycl (Oct 6, 2011)

Big Mike -- oh, so the flash tube is the main source of light as opposed to the lamp bulb itself??


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

The lamp bulb is just that...the bulb for the modeling lamp.  The modeling lamp is only to give you a rough idea of where your light/shadows will fall...and maybe to give you light to work by (if your room is otherwise dark).  Most of the time, I have the modeling lamps turned off on my strobes anyway.

To be fair, you can shoot with just the modeling lamps...but that's not the idea.

As long as the flash tube fires, that's the important part.


----------



## woodcycl (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info!  Much appreciated.


----------



## KmH (Oct 6, 2011)

woodcycl said:


> oh, so the flash tube is the main source of light as opposed to the lamp bulb itself??


 Holy cow!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 6, 2011)

Quite the fast learning curve for a tomorrow shoot, good luck


----------



## woodcycl (Oct 6, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Quite the fast learning curve for a tomorrow shoot, good luck



Yeah ... you would happen to be 100% on the money w/ that statement!!  Especially given I don't shoot all that often in general.  So, several hours playing around w/ it all tonight and then again on-site.  I know very little about photo lighting in general, let alone OFC stuff.  I also picked up a SB-700 ... so we'll see how that goes too.  Guess I have to start somewhere!  LOL  (luckily, no one will know any difference at my shoot!)


----------



## woodcycl (Oct 6, 2011)

KmH said:


> woodcycl said:
> 
> 
> > oh, so the flash tube is the main source of light as opposed to the lamp bulb itself??
> ...



ZERO experience with off camera stuff ... a bulb is a bulb to me.  If I buy a light and the bulb that comes with it separate from its mount has a broken filament, I have to assume I have NO light.  So, it was good to learn this.  I'm a beginner w/ lighting.  Thanks for all the help to everyone.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm learning it too my friend.  I'm actually a photo student in college, but we haven't gotten into lighting and advanced lighting classes yet and really thats my main interest. I've been playing with a few pocketwizards/modifers/speedlights but I'm not close to decent with them yet. This forum has been incredible help.


----------

